# Westchester, NY - Looking to pass along a few driveways if anyone is interested



## Brother1 (Oct 29, 2002)

Hey all - we are a small company based out of Garrison, NY and do alot of work in the southern Putnam and northern Westchester areas. We have 4 - 8 plow accounts in the Croton area and with some changes in personnel and the addition of a few commercial accounts we might be interested in passing these accounts off to someone else because they are a bit too far for us. The majority of these customers are landscape customers but during snow storms it just takes too long to get there and back to make it really worthwhile for us. If anyone is in the area and might be interested please contact us here or email us directly at [email protected]. Thanks -


----------

